# Aftermarket fork for 2001 Trek 1000?



## Gus8 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hi,
Does anybody have the specs regarding fork rake for the 2001 Trek 1000... or know where I could find that information. I'm thinking of switching out to a 1" threadless carbon fork but would like to get something that is going to keep the same angles on the bike... any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Folsom Cyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

*Try the Trek website or contac their customer*

service. I have found them to be quite responsive.


----------

